# Feargal



## adidall (Feb 5, 2013)

I adopted Feargal from the rspca over a year ago. He was originally found on the side of the road and had to have a leg n tail amputation. A year on he is doing really well has an amzing personality and is so loveable but he has never fully healed and has nerve damage therefore causing issues with incontinence. i have spoken to the RSPCA about him being rehomed (he needs someone who is generally at home all day so he can get out and be able to deal with the accidents) due to family situations this is unmanageable for us. The Rspca have said if he goes back he will have to be put down. I have been in contact with animal sanctuarys and pet rescue, capts protection, etc.. and no one has been able to help. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated. Rspca have been told to stick their suggestion and i carry on trying to find him the perfect home.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

What a shame, I'm so sorry for this poor little guy, I don't have any room but if you could attatch some photos to this thread and details of where you are I can advertise him on my website for you
Lauren x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im glad you have refused the rspca.
Sadly i dont have room just yet but i do have a cat going in about 3 weeks so maybe able to help you then if you are still stuck.
Could also post on animal lifeline website just to get the word out.


----------



## adidall (Feb 5, 2013)

[/ATTACH]

This is Feargal (fergal) he is around 2 years old. back leg and tail amputee. Energetic, freindly and a lap cat. Loves being outside and great with dogs and cats tho he does like to play fight. He has nerve damage so is occasionally unaware he is going to the bathroom. He needs to eat biscutis only as meat doesnt agree with him. He will try n convince u 24 hours a day that he is hungry and he loves ham. He will hide in tumble dryers because it is warm n likes to chase snowflakes. He is fussy n wont use a litter tray after he has dirtied it. He occasionaly has problems with cleaning himself properly as he is not always aware if he has been (will drop small nuggets) so if he is in the home i suggest covers on a sofa or bed as he loves to snuggle at night. Have been unable to rehome home him due to his issues and the rspca said he would have to be put down!! i want to find him a new forever home as we are unable to continue to support him. I live in Manchester but am happy to travel so he can find his new home.


----------



## LittleOwl (Jul 27, 2012)

Bless him. Do you have details of where you are please? And does he use a little tray? Can you describe his incontinence a little better, as it sounds as if he sort of knows when he wants to go?


----------



## adidall (Feb 5, 2013)

I am in Manchester but so he can be re homed i am willing to travel. he uses a tray but prefers to go outside he has been known not to use his tray i have to clean it every time he uses it he can be fussy. once he has been he is not always aware that he actually has not finished and will drop a nugget. the main problem is when he hasn't cleaned himself properly as he has no tail he will leave marks on furniture or bedding. for some reason when he goes to the toilet outside he doesn't mark as much when he has used his tray. I have covers on furniture and bedding because of this. It doesn't sound nice but i have to be truthful. he is an amazing cat so loveable n friendly.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh he is such a cute thing! 
OP, would you be willing to try him on a raw diet? It gives them much firmer and less frequent poops which may well stop the marking all together. Any stray 'nuggets'  can be easily picked up a they are hard and solid.
The easiest raw food to feed is Natural Instinct


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

gorgeous boy, do you think he will be ok to travel in a car ? if so i will happily put his picture on my facebook account , see if there is any interest 

he will make somebody a lovely pet xx


----------



## adidall (Feb 5, 2013)

he actually prefers to sit on the passenger seat or back seat (he visits a neighbour regular who he scrounges food from) and i have to collect him from round the corner. He doesn't like a cat box but for long distances he does travel in one. like i said i am happy to travel with him to where ever is his new forever home. Also in reply to cat food - we have tried so much different stuff over the last year and he seems to do best on a strict diet of GO-CAT his tummy gets upset when i change his diet and this is what appears to work the best of everything we have tried.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

adidall said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> This is Feargal (fergal) he is around 2 years old. back leg and tail amputee. Energetic, freindly and a lap cat. Loves being outside and great with dogs and cats tho he does like to play fight. He has nerve damage so is occasionally unaware he is going to the bathroom. He needs to eat biscutis only as meat doesnt agree with him. He will try n convince u 24 hours a day that he is hungry and he loves ham. He will hide in tumble dryers because it is warm n likes to chase snowflakes. He is fussy n wont use a litter tray after he has dirtied it. He occasionaly has problems with cleaning himself properly as he is not always aware if he has been (will drop small nuggets) so if he is in the home i suggest covers on a sofa or bed as he loves to snuggle at night. Have been unable to rehome home him due to his issues and the rspca said he would have to be put down!! i want to find him a new forever home as we are unable to continue to support him. I live in Manchester but am happy to travel so he can find his new home.


RSPCA would put him down even if he was completely able-bodied with no issues, glad you turned down their kind-hearted offer. He is very pretty!
I thought most rescue cats could be returned to the rescue they came from? I foster locally (small registered charity) and when the new owners take the cat/kitten they sign that they understand the cat remains the property (for want of a better word, sorry) of the rescue. I have just taken back a psycho cat eek whom I fostered for three years and rehomed in September. I had been perfectly honest about her being nuts but the problem was the new family's resident cat...she was so scared of it that she peed herself whenever she saw it altho she is excellent with my cats. She actually seemed to like the people.


----------



## adidall (Feb 5, 2013)

they said that he could be returned but because they wouldn't be able to re home because of his incontinence he would more than likely be put down. I had him going to a cat sanctuary nearby but they had a 3 legged cat that was bullied and had to be re homed they felt this would be unfair to him if it happened to Feargal which is why I am seeking help. i also appreciate everyones support and kind words.


----------



## adidall (Feb 5, 2013)

Bumping this as im still looking for a forever home for Feargal x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Feargal is still looking for a special home.


----------



## adidall (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi all, still looking for Feargals forever home so bumping this thread x


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

He is so gorgeous  
his incontinence problems don't sound THAT bad to be honest? Or Am I missing something?

His little face has really made my heart melt... I wish I could help but I'm recovering from surgery (Can't bend down etc) plus I think Cornwall might be a bit too much of a long drive for you!!!

Good luck Feargal - I hope you find a loving forever home soon xxx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I have had someone enquiring about Feargal, they are very interested. Would you mind giving them a call just to discuss his issues? I have said as much as I know but just want to make sure they're 100% sure before arranging any transport etc

Hope this is of some help x


----------



## adidall (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi there, we hae recently moved house n feargal has settled really well here n we are only seeing a couple of his previous behaviours and because he has constant access to outside we are now able to manage him. Thank u all for ur support xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

adidall said:


> Hi there, we hae recently moved house n feargal has settled really well here n we are only seeing a couple of his previous behaviours and because he has constant access to outside we are now able to manage him. Thank u all for ur support xx


That's fantastic news


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

adidall said:


> Hi there, we hae recently moved house n feargal has settled really well here n we are only seeing a couple of his previous behaviours and because he has constant access to outside we are now able to manage him. Thank u all for ur support xx


I am so pleased for you both!! :thumbup:


----------

